# Get my poo to relax



## newbielou (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi i have a full on manic cockapoo whos almost 5 months old. Shes an f2 but looks much more like a cocker spaniel (Grandad effect???), shes wonderful in every way, has a fantastic recall, getting there with the toilet training, i walk her twice a day for 20 minutes once on the lead and once off. Im tempted to walk her longer to tire her out but shes still a little young for that. My little madam is constant all day chasing in and out of the garden jumping from sofa to sofa to table top, jumping up the kids. Im so jealous when i read of all your lazy cockapoos so how can i encourage this behaviour a bit more. She has a crate but i dont want to shut her in it all the time. She goes in there at bedtime but when we pop out for a couple of hours we give her free range of the hall and kitchen. I also do command training 2 or 3 times a day for 5 minutes to mentally stimulate her but this is more of a game than strict commands. She also loves pizzles and settles until its gone but i cant keep giving her those constantly just so she'll rest. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome.
Manic is a very good descriptive word for cockapoo puppies...
Personally I'd try and fit in another 20 minute off lead walk preferably where she can meet other dogs of the same sort of size and temperament - nothing tires a pup out as much as a good doodle dash and bundle with other canines. When my lot were about that age i would also brief a child to take the thug puppy out for a walk around the block or down to the green with a ball - it didn't have to be for long, but they do need stimulation and it would give me 15 minutes to get on with cooking dinner or hoovering or whatever. This would usually between about 5-6 in the evening. Dot still always comes with if anyone is off out to do an errand or pick a child up from somewhere... it doesn't need to involve her going for a walk - just bouncing out to the car for the ride and bouncing back in keeps her happy.
At 4 months I certainly was still putting her in her crate at key times - our meal times if she did not immediately go and lie down with the other dogs, and at my youngest's bed time.
When mine are going mad I am inclined to say grumpily 'either go and lie down or go out' (this works for kids too ) and I will put them out either in the hall or in the garden. The living room is not the place for madness!!!
You can teach settle as a command - and I would take a mat if going out with the dog and needing them to be calm and quiet in a public place....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Most of our pups were exactly like that at their age. I just cleared space and let my two do their doodle dash. Sometimes I would play too (go from room to room or different places in the yard and have them chase. It also helped having two the same age wanting to chase each other. Like Marzi said, play dates with similar age/energy level dogs. Though I may be the odd person out, I love their doodle dash with their crazed bug eyes and mouth hanging wide open while they go everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newbielou (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies, I dont mind the manicness so much its just constant which is a little more difficult, ill try to be stricter with the crate. 
I try to take her everywhere with me but ive had a few comments about possibly walking her too much as shes still so young so tried to limit the exercise a bit. 
I wish I had friends with dogs a similar size, the most trustworthy dogs i know are huge so not really suitable for rough play with a tiny puppy lol. Also when we return home from walks etc she has just started to lunge at the lead (and my legs) mouthing terrible and also leaping at the treat pouch which had virtually stopped before so didnt know if this was a sign of over tiredness or not wanting to end the walk. Im ignoring this and waiting for her to calm down before continuing the walk home.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

If the larger dogs are well socialized they will know how to play with smaller dogs. Actually it's even more workout because the little ones have to move their legs so much more to cover the same distance. 

Honestly at that age they were playing now nonstop unless they were sleeping. Maybe try a dog park for small dogs for 30 minutes or so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The 5 mins per month exercise rule is I think for repetitive exercise - when your pup has the choice to run, walk or go flop just as he would in your garden it is not such an issue. A pavement walk on lead has more repetitive action so is more tiring on your pup.
If you live in an active house with young children hyping things up all the time - the pup will be more excitable than if you are in a calm house with a constant environment - in this situation it is possible that the pup will learn to provoke more excitement, so it is not necessarily perfect.
Quiet times are good - don't feel guilty about using the crate or kitchen behind a baby gate to enforce them.
There are lots of good videos around that can help with your training.
2nd recommended this woman on another thread and I really like her approach - it may help. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC_OKgQFgzw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBvPaqMZyo8
A dog that is jumping at the treat bag needs to learn that treats come on the floor, so no point jumping for them!


----------



## newbielou (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for your replies.

Ill try and arrange some walks with other dogs so she can let off steam. 

Ive had a quick glance through the you tube videos you recommended i like the way she works.So ill just try and be more consistent and enforce crate time.

Thanks, ill keep you updated


----------

